#ubuntu-wiki 2012-05-22
<elfy> hi hannie
<hannie> hey there, elfy
<elfy> we are official now then I guess - the log bot is here :)
<hannie> ok, that is good news
<elfy> yep - we'll have to be serious now :)
<hannie> I am just reading the ubuntu-manual meeting logs (I did not attend)
<elfy> I might start hanging around in the channel soon - just to get a feel for people
<hannie> Here is a useful link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<hannie> I am not sure if ubuntulog2 and meetingology use the same code
<elfy> I have no idea - as far as I know the log bots are just for getting channels onto here - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<hannie> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/19/%23ubuntu-manual.html#t19:05
<hannie> This is the log I am just reading
<hannie> And we use meetingology
<hannie> The chair can use commands like # startmeeting, #topic, #vote etc.
<elfy> I realise that - I'd assume that meetingology was there for meeting use - the channel also has ubuntulog in it I see
<hannie> You are right. Here we only have ubuntulog2 (thusfar)
<elfy> yep
<elfy> will check to see if it is logging to the irclogs.ubuntu.com later
<hannie> ok, so far I am happy the way we communicate (IRC and m/list)
<elfy> yea me too - it's just that as this is 'offifical' we thought there should be logs available - it would make it easier for us too - we can check if we've been away for a while
<elfy> alan bell I think is the one to ask about meetingology - might be good to have it here for meetings
 * elfy thinks aloud
<hannie> I was just going to ask: can we have meetingology here? Are you going to ask alan Bell?
<elfy> I can do that
<hannie> great!
<hannie> I also see manualbot at #ubuntu-manual. No idea what this bot does
<elfy> have to now - it's on the blueprint to remind me :)
<hannie> ah, good old blueprint
<elfy> :)
<elfy> do you remember offhand if we decided to have a page to list done wiki's - I can't remember - if you can't don't worry - I will dig it out from my logs
<hannie> I think not
<elfy> okey doke
<hannie> With all these separate pages, is it possible to have them together at some place or other?
<elfy> the 3 list pages?
<hannie> Like you put something in a folder?
<hannie> yes, 3 and perhaps one coming
<elfy> no idea to be honest - question can be asked - I'd have thought not - but they are all linked from one place in 'our wiki world'
<hannie> I have the links in my Favorites, but I was just thinking if they can be gathered somewhere
<hannie> no big deal. Just a thought
<elfy> we can think about it and ask someone - no problem with that
<elfy> and what's the 'perhaps one coming' ... :)
<hannie> the wiki's done page
<elfy> ok - you think there is a need?
<hannie> not yet, but maybe in the future
<elfy> mmm - if we have a need - better to have one now - or someone will have a long list to add in one go
<hannie> Like I said before, when we have less work to do for the manual I will spend more time on ubforums2wiki
<elfy> yea - I understand :)
<elfy> I'll add it to blueprint as a thought
<hannie> good idea, so we won't forget
<elfy> yep
<hannie> you know what I think of when you use the name elfy? LOTR
<elfy> :)
<elfy> you'd like my urukhai nick then lol
<hannie> or Harry Potter
<elfy> oh dear :(
<elfy> :p
<hannie> urukhai is from starwars?
<elfy> urukhai are from LOTR
<elfy> the bigger nastier goblins lol
<hannie> argggg. stupid me
<elfy> :)
<hannie> I just listened to my cd LOTR
<hannie> great music
<hannie> especially Enya
<elfy> I like enya
<hannie> me too, and Clannad
<elfy> blast from the past that is
<hannie> but still good music (I find at least)
<elfy> yep
<elfy> back in a while - daughter home now
<hannie> ok, back to work for me. cya
<elfy> cya
<elfy> wildmanne39: hi and notice the log bot finally
<MGandTL> Is there a way to mark the pages on the import page as "in progress" or "bagged by x"? Don't want to start and then have someone else do it. :)
<wildmanne39> Hi elfy
<elfy> MGandTL: not at the moment
<elfy> not been a problem as yet - start a m/list thread perhaps to get views on it
<MGandTL> We have a mailing list?
<elfy> it seems at the moment that people who started the ball rolling with a thread are doing the wiki
<elfy> MGandTL: yes - at https://launchpad.net/~ubforums2ubwiki
<elfy> and a blueprint
<MGandTL> Ah. Okay, I'll go join that.
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-05-23
<john_barleycorn> Anyone here know how/is it possible to colorize text in a wiki page?
<elfy> o/
<not_found> \o
<LHammonds> I suppose the Wiki login is separate from the Forum login?
<MrChrisDruif> I suppose
<LHammonds> Well, I seem to be stuck trying to create a dag-gum launchpad account.  I fail miserably at the recapcha. (I don't usually have such problems)
<LHammonds> Typing my dag-gum password 12 times now along with 6 recaptchas.  Starting to think it is broken.
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe reloading the entire page?
<MrChrisDruif> It rare but sometimes is the captcha out-of-sync with the page
<MrChrisDruif> It's*
<LHammonds> Nope.  It's broke.  CTRL+F5 did not fix it.  The recap images are almost perfectly clear so I *know* I typed a combo correctly at least 2 times now.
<LHammonds> It worked when I used IE (which caused me to puke a little in my mouth)
<LHammonds> Most wiki's I have worked with make use of categories to help find pages.  What/where are the categories?  How are pages arranged?  How do people find various pages on the wiki?
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-05-25
<wildmanne39> hi elfy what do you think of this thread for conversion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132821 is it on bordering against forum policy?
<elfy> we should ask ibuclaw to do it perhaps - but PM him :)
<elfy> doubt it is against forum policy - I remeber bodhi getting ibuclaw to write it :)
<wildmanne39> so I should add it then pm him?
<wildmanne39> to the import page
<elfy> yea - I almost have a couple if times and then forgotten
<wildmanne39> I will do it now thanks
<elfy> hang on
<elfy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<elfy> no need - add and edit perhaps if you can
<elfy> I wonder if a - "There's this tute and this wiki already - should the tute be closed" page in our armoury
<wildmanne39> I think they are 2 different guides, and I was going to link to the wiki that you posted when I converted it
<elfy> mmm - should they be different?
<wildmanne39> not sure that is what makes picking threads so hard
<elfy> lol
<elfy> I tend to look every couple of days and see what's been moving
<elfy> I also get to see the ones that are still in the moderation queue
<wildmanne39> I am trying to compare the two line by line right noe
<wildmanne39> now
<elfy> perhaps talk to ibuclaw about it - think of a name - advancedsudoers or something and do as you thought
<wildmanne39> it is very close to the same
<elfy> perhaps then we just need to add the extra
<wildmanne39> I think I will pm him and ask his opinion
<elfy> k - makes sense
<wildmanne39> should I wait to add it to the import page?
<elfy> yea
<wildmanne39> do you find that it is harder to find pages to convert then it is to convert them?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> lots of old stuff and less than wiki worthy
<wildmanne39> we need to start adding he rejected ones to the rejected page
<elfy> I think that issue needs to be talked about - what to do with things that should be wikified - but don't need a whole page
<elfy> wildmanne39: +1
<wildmanne39> I agree and it is hard to know what needs to be when only small bits of information needs to be added
<elfy> yea
<wildmanne39> thank you
<elfy> it is nice to see the import page filling with new wiki's :)
<wildmanne39> yes it is, one of the pages that I had put on the import page to be wikified I looked at it yesterday because someone had created a wiki out of it while I was out of town but they left it as the script imported it and it was a mess or it may have been the author of the thread not sure but I fixed it
<elfy> thank you :)
<elfy> I've got to go again - cya over weekend perhaps
<wildmanne39> when considering threads for conversion should we consider threads that are aimed at one particular laptop?
<bodhi_zazen> how old wildmanne39 ?
<wildmanne39> bodhi_zazen, 6 months covers 11.10
<wildmanne39> pretty sure works with 12.04 too
<bodhi_zazen> link please
<bodhi_zazen> I will look
<bodhi_zazen> There is a hardware tag for the wiki
<wildmanne39> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867367
<wildmanne39> I am not sure that laptop only uses one wireless card though
<bodhi_zazen> Looks reasonably up to date and complete
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-05-26
<bodhi_zazen> did you by chance contact the OP ?
<bodhi_zazen> I would add a caution about upgrading BIOS
<wildmanne39> not yet and I was going to add a warning about upgrading the bios I never recommend it unless absolutely needed
<wildmanne39> thank you
#ubuntu-wiki 2012-05-27
<wildmanne39> hi elfy should we go ahead and convert the threads that bobweaver put on the import list?
